# Spanish school in Mexico information



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

*~~~~> Spanish School*

I live here in D.F.I was wondering if anyone knows of a good Spanish school that I can attend?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Silence820 said:


> I live here in D.F.I was wondering if anyone knows of a good Spanish school that I can attend?


I've heard good things about this program at the UNAM: Centro de Enseñanza Para Extranjeros :: CEPE-UNAM


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Learning Spanish at CEPE-Taxco*



Isla Verde said:


> I've heard good things about this program at the UNAM: Centro de Enseñanza Para Extranjeros :: CEPE-UNAM


IV, you read my mind! I attended the CEPE in Taxco on a bet with one of my college professors (after I retired from the Army) for my international semester. Taxco was a wonderful place to take my family with me for a summer where I took my classes while they explored the area & learned a lot on their own. My classes were done by noon which left me plenty of time to study and / or take the family on a lot of great adventures in and around Taxco.

As far as the school curriculum I was impressed with their evaluation process in order to put each student in a proper ability group for classes according to their ability & knowledge of the language. It started with a 200 question multiple choice exam, followed by a 20 minute interview with 2 professors who observed & rated my use of vocabulary, verb tenses & modes. At the time I attended (summer of 2003), there were 5 ability levels; when my daughter did it in the summer of 2013, they had changed the program by dividing students into 8 ability groups, some with sub-levels. If I were a complete novice with the language, I would see this as an ideal program that I could attend continuously or in summer sessions until I arrived at the level of desired fluency.

Feel free to shoot me an email, if you'd like, for more details. There are many other programs throughout Mexico, some better than others - I'd say the best way to decide is first to look where you'd like to be while in the program; then at the accreditation & academic association of the program itself. The better programs will award college credit & have partnerships with US universities which will be good indicators of their quality & reputation.

Good luck & happy learning!


----------

